

Freedom to protest in the US is under systematic attack - wolfgke
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/feb/13/cecily-mcmillan-occupy-trial-civil-liberties

======
DonGateley
Actually the situation and the violence against demonstrators in the 1930's
was far worse, very often fatally worse. Commies and labor unions, you know.
Little sympathy from anyone. Police riots were the norm back then and
prosecution for their murders was unheard of.

That's not to excuse what's happening, just offering a bit of perspective.

